# Great blues soul songs share them if you got them !



## Pallet Pete (Mar 23, 2013)

One of my favorite songs. 

Pete


----------



## Pallet Pete (Mar 23, 2013)




----------



## JoeyD (Mar 24, 2013)

I saw this title and went looking for some Johnny Winter before I opened the thread and then what do I see?  Johnny Winter.

Here is one I like.


----------



## charly (Mar 24, 2013)

Tommy's the man!


----------



## will711 (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## will711 (Mar 24, 2013)

Tal kills the bass and Jeff makes the guitar talk


----------



## Flatbedford (Mar 27, 2013)

I have many favorites, but this is one is kinda special to me.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Mar 27, 2013)

will711 said:


> Tal kills the bass and Jeff makes the guitar talk



Will believe it or not that is also one of my favorites !

Pete


----------



## Pallet Pete (Mar 27, 2013)

Also !


----------



## Flatbedford (Mar 27, 2013)

Here's another of my favs.


----------



## Flatbedford (Mar 27, 2013)

Another


----------



## Flatbedford (Mar 27, 2013)

I could go on all night!


----------



## thewoodlands (Mar 27, 2013)




----------



## JustWood (Mar 27, 2013)




----------



## will711 (Mar 28, 2013)

Great thread you started Pete Now I got some awesome tunes to listen to when I get home from work catch you later


----------



## Jack Fate (Mar 28, 2013)

<iframe width="640" height="360" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/t5QGl8PgUX8?feature=player_detailpage" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

newer guy old time talent


----------



## Jack Fate (Mar 28, 2013)

will711 said:


> Great thread you started Pete Now I got some awesome tunes to listen to when I get home from work catch you later


 

In the words of the late great Townes Van Zant   there are only 2 kinds of music 1)BLUES  2) zippity do daa


----------



## will711 (Mar 28, 2013)

This is a Home Run


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Mar 29, 2013)

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=KPll4sQDssU&desktop_uri=/watch?v=KPll4sQDssU


----------



## ScotO (Mar 29, 2013)

Okay it's a* little* off of the Blues genre, but it's classic Zeppelin....one of my favorites too.

How can you like blues and not like this tune??


----------



## Pallet Pete (Mar 29, 2013)

Speaking of Stevie I love this song !

Pete


----------



## Gary_602z (Mar 29, 2013)

How about a little young talent?



Gary


----------



## northwinds (Mar 29, 2013)

I had the pleasure of seeing Luther Allison perform this song many times.  Luther used to bring the house down when he played guitar with his tongue.


----------



## webbie (Mar 29, 2013)

I like 'em all.....Jimi, Led Zep, Al Collins, Buddy, etc......can't say I have a fav....
But when I heard some of that Led Zep DVD live stuff - I was impressed......
Some nights they just had it....


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 29, 2013)

Never could figure out what is and isn't the blues. Just know that it ain't real blues if they have their eyes open.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Mar 30, 2013)

Here ya go BB he was blind and a hell of a guitar player so you know he was a good blues man lol !

Pete


----------



## Pallet Pete (Mar 30, 2013)

This is my favorite Jeff Healey song.

Pete


----------



## Pallet Pete (Mar 30, 2013)

It isnt blues but its good for the soul ! Chuck Berry just about invented some of the blues sound and founded rock and roll ! Elvis who !


----------



## webbie (Mar 30, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> Never could figure out what is and isn't the blues. Just know that it ain't real blues if they have their eyes open.


 
Musically, there are a couple notes which are called "blue notes" - and you can feel them even if you don't know about them.
"In jazz and blues, a *blue note* (also *"worried" note*[1]) is a note sung or played at a slightly lower pitch than that of the major scale for expressive purposes. Typically the alteration is a semitone or less, but this varies among performers and genres."

I'm not much of a musician, but the whole scope of music is fascinating. The stuff resonates inside your brain and emotions - even if you don't know why or how it does. 
Check out this vid....listen carefully to the notes. The string bending does the same thing...expression:


----------



## webbie (Mar 30, 2013)

A real blues player can make a party out of 2 or 3 notes - well, at least the notes start as one note, but then they bend them up and down.

A lot of the famous riffs you hear from the days of rock are only a few notes - with expression!

Of course, there are a lot of exceptions to that rule - like "Yes", but that's not blues. 

Real guitar players go their entire lives and are still amazed and confounded what you can do with 6 strings. There is no limit. Infinite. 

The guy in the video mentions BB Kings vibrato - how he shakes the string. I've seen him do that in person and it's pretty amazing. He holds the one finger on the note while shaking his entire hand at a really fast rate. You hear the result, but very few people look at the mechanics. Sometimes he can make it sound like a bumblebees wings (that fast!)...

Watch the master himself:


----------



## Flatbedford (Mar 30, 2013)

Here's a guy who knew how to use one note.


----------



## Flatbedford (Mar 30, 2013)

Here's a nice slow one from Roy Buchanan.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Mar 30, 2013)

Just remember-
The first rule of the blues is you always Repeat the first line
Iii saaiid the first rule of the blues is you always repeat the first line...


----------



## bfunk13 (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Jack Fate (Apr 8, 2013)

will711 said:


> This is a Home Run




yes it is  had the album since release

Cheers


----------



## Pallet Pete (Apr 8, 2013)

bfunk13 said:


>



Bfunk that is REALLY REALLY GOOD ! 

Pete


----------



## Jack Fate (Apr 8, 2013)

Gary_602z said:


> How about a little young talent?
> 
> 
> 
> Gary




Johnny Lang not so young any more , but a the replacement for Joe Cocker

the faces match

cheers


----------



## Defiant (Apr 8, 2013)




----------



## will711 (Apr 8, 2013)

An oldie but a goodie from 1989 I have this on vinyl


----------



## Defiant (Apr 8, 2013)

My Favorite


----------



## Pallet Pete (Apr 8, 2013)

Love this song.

Pete


----------



## Jack Fate (Apr 8, 2013)

not the best he has but a good introduction to a great talent

plus protest music just gets me going

enjoy, the others were way longer ,I know we all got ADD here


----------



## Pallet Pete (Apr 8, 2013)

I have AD what was I saying o ya I have AD ooo look a cat !


----------



## Jack Fate (Apr 8, 2013)

Pallet Pete said:


> I have AD what was I saying o ya I have AD ooo look a cat !


 
you been in that Founders again Pete


----------



## thewoodlands (Apr 8, 2013)




----------



## Pallet Pete (Apr 8, 2013)

Jack Fate said:


> you been in that Founders again Pete



Nope just the ooo look a cat !


----------



## Pallet Pete (Apr 8, 2013)

Jack Fate said:


> Johnny Lang not so young any more , but a the replacement for Joe Cocker
> 
> the faces match
> 
> cheers



He just vanished all of the sudden too it was weird. Is he still making music ?

Pete


----------



## will711 (Apr 8, 2013)




----------



## Jack Fate (Apr 8, 2013)

Pallet Pete said:


> He just vanished all of the sudden too it was weird. Is he still making music ?
> 
> Pete


 
yes but only a couple albums & not like lie to me , more joe cocker like


----------



## Jack Fate (Apr 8, 2013)

all too much for me guys

first I find some of you like good beer

 then I find you like Americana / blues

just keeps gettin' better here thanks Y'all


----------



## will711 (Apr 8, 2013)

Classic


----------



## will711 (Apr 10, 2013)

Blues with a Latin flavor good Chit


----------



## will711 (Apr 19, 2013)

This thread won't die Pete, Bonnie is awesome!


----------



## Flatbedford (Apr 20, 2013)

No video in this link, but some bad a$$ guitar playin'


----------



## osagebow (Apr 22, 2013)

Howlin wolf - had a great album ("London sessions" maybe?) with Wolf, and young Clapton and  Winwood. 
This ain't on it, but same riff/progression  is on a song called "They Call Me the Rocker" it's my favorite blues riff of all time - used in several songs, (including the theme for Ren and Stimpy!)

*Disclaimer - as a drummer, I may be misusing the above guitar terminology.


----------



## osagebow (Apr 22, 2013)

will711 said:


> This thread won't die Pete, Bonnie is awesome!





Wife got me into raitt -  love that slide!


----------



## osagebow (Apr 22, 2013)

Priceless intro with Clapton trying to con Wolf into playing lead. Wolf gets a bit salty...


----------



## will711 (Apr 22, 2013)

A little more Bonnie for you


----------



## will711 (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## webbie (Apr 23, 2013)

If it's not a double-up, here's a quickie of Buddy just a couple weeks ago! Not bad for a 70-something, eh?
Start the video at 5 minutes 10 seconds - if it doesn't automatically do so....
THIS LINK should take you to that time....


----------



## Flatbedford (Apr 23, 2013)

I have seen Buddy Guy 3 times. Once back in 1988, in 1997, and about 5 years ago. He is no just a great guitarist, but an incredible showman. He came up in the balcony section while playing one of the songs! A true living legend. According to wikipedia, he turns 77 on July 30 this year. the day after my birthday.


----------



## Flatbedford (Apr 23, 2013)

I saw this guy back in 1987. This isn't his best playing,but a fun song.


----------



## webbie (Apr 23, 2013)

Flatbedford said:


> I have seen Buddy Guy 3 times. Once back in 1988, in 1997, and about 5 years ago. He is no just a great guitarist, but an incredible showman. He came up in the balcony section while playing one of the songs! A true living legend. According to wikipedia, he turns 77 on July 30 this year. the day after my birthday.


 
One time he let my son - when he was 7 - play his guitar by strumming while he fingered it! That was at the Ben and Jerrys festival in Sugarbush, VT.
Another time he let a woman (of course, he likes the ladies better) sitting at our table play it. It's funny as heck to watch him walk through the crowd and play little licks directly to one person or another!

There are some real signature riffs that he has...but it's the timing and his showmanship that really sets it off. 

We made the pilgrimage to chicago and saw him in his club......
Just noticed he's coming to town in Aug. along with that 14 year old wonderboy.


----------



## Flatbedford (Apr 23, 2013)

Here's a guy from near me. He has a couple records out and works with some of the best in NY and around the world. My wife and I see him and his his band a few times a year locally. Not just a great player, but a real good guy. This is not his regular band, but the best I could find on YouTube.


This is a little more jazzy than blues, but here he is with most of his regular band.


Yes, that's Bernie Willliams and he is a pretty good player too! He comes out to the local places sometimes. Way cool, laid back guy that always has the best gear!


----------



## will711 (Apr 23, 2013)

Flatbedford said:


> This is a little more jazzy than blues, but here he is with most of his regular band.


 
That was awesome  Jazz and blues go together . Great post Flatbed


----------



## Flatbedford (Apr 23, 2013)

will711 said:


> Jazz and blues go together .


 
There is a fine line between the two sometimes. Gil Paris and his band are a lot of fun because they are really jazz guys, so their blues and rock is like none other out there.


----------



## Jack Fate (Apr 23, 2013)

my guy ,Americana/blues
           blues with better stories

Cheers


----------



## Pallet Pete (Apr 23, 2013)

will711 said:


> This thread won't die Pete, Bonnie is awesome!



I was gonna do some stayin alive but that's not blues lol !

Pete


----------



## will711 (Apr 23, 2013)

I said it before I'll say it again Great thread Pete


----------

